# Is it possible to search for journals?



## Mr_Initial_Man (Sep 27, 2014)

There was a journal that had some info on it that I wanted to read, but now I can't find it.


----------



## WinterWolf397 (Sep 27, 2014)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 27, 2014)

If you remember the title of the post, you could go to the journals page and do a ctrl+f to look for it.


----------



## pouar (Dec 1, 2014)

You could use Google if FA would start letting it index it's pages again.


----------

